# Anyone play Minecraft?



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm so totally hooked on this game. You can build above ground or dig underground like a miner and lay train tracks so you can ride around on them in your mining cart. 










Greg


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

I play from time to time on both the Mac and PC version of the game. Used to play it a lot more often, but work and stuff going on in my life has really cut down on my time to be on it. Used to have fun creating large mines complete with 2-way trackage for fast, efficient minecart travel by rail.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My kids are into it BIGTIME (8 & 11 y.o. boys) I build stuff for them when they are in bed and then when they go back into their world they find all kinds of surprises. We use the PS3 version.

I've been making a bunch of whitewater rapids for them to ride their boats in lately.

I liken it to unlimited Legos....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My nine year old grandson is an addict!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Have you made any Redstone machines (doors, etc.) yet tooter?

I watched my 11 year old make a machine that combined lava and water to make stone blocks, then push the blocks into rowsm then lift the rows into columns, etc. He said it was a cobblestone generator (which it indeed was)

I think it's cool from a learning standpoint that they are putting together circuits, etc. with constraints (repeaters, power generators, etc.) to create other things. It's a great logic builder for kids into games. They're learning and they don't even realize it.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

People have made working calculators and logic circuits with the redstones. Crazy!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, you can't be totally adicted, or you wouldn't be posting here.

My kids and I play multiplayer with our tablets over wifi. It's a blast (and so are creepers....)


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Have you made any Redstone machines (doors, etc.) yet tooter?
> 
> I watched my 11 year old make a machine that combined lava and water to make stone blocks, then push the blocks into rowsm then lift the rows into columns, etc. He said it was a cobblestone generator (which it indeed was)
> 
> I think it's cool from a learning standpoint that they are putting together circuits, etc. with constraints (repeaters, power generators, etc.) to create other things. It's a great logic builder for kids into games. They're learning and they don't even realize it.


I'm still just a beginner and made my first Redstone device... powered rails. Installed every 4 blocks, they push the minecart up the 45% grades, and maintain speed on the flats at about every 20 blocks or so. Mining covers vast distances underground so riding in a cart is a really neato way of getting around quickly and easily.

Man, I'm having *so much fun* with this game... especially the rail aspect. 


Greg


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Sometimes if I have nothing to do I work on it a little bit. Been working on a village in the clouds. Its got some minecarts, but they are all functional A to B for long distances. I use a couple mods with it, mostly reskin packs for blocks. I like the whole mid-evil look, suits the game well. Realism mods are also great, some can really boost the game, but require a hell of a computer to run.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I know this is an older thread, but I found it by searching Minecraft here. Out of curiosity, I thought I'd check to see if anyone here played. I occassionally play Minecraft Pocket Edition on iPad mini. Building in Minecraft is very relaxing.

Here are a few of my builds...
Start of castle and grounds...


Castle Tegnvm-Targo...






Darkness Falls, a dragon head wizard tower on the edge of Tegnvm-Targo empire...




Another castle that is within a huge walled in compound...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice work. Problem is, things of that complexity demand great gobs of time, and most of us would rather invest that time in our layouts.


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice job! I too play, but lately, I have not been doing much of anything on the computer because I am remodeling the room where the layout will be (it will also be my ham shack/electronics workbench room).

Jason


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have it, but I only really like it when it's modded. None of the good mods seem to be updated to 1.8. There is Traincraft but that's being remade so for now you have to use an older version of Minecraft to use it.


----------

